# premade bubble sys



## seemorebuds302 (Jul 25, 2006)

Tell me what you guys think about this or if it would be cheaper building it and buying all the stuff to go with it like the light, rockwool, ect basicly everthing thats included. Also check out the vid its really neat.
https://secure.irie.tc/stealthhydro...ec=2&jssCart=6fe6aee8c4d62c771c655b0dd0578663


----------

